# Evinrude 60hp, 16' flats boat prop suggestions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What size prop is on it now?
What is your full throttle rpm now?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Evinrude 60hp, 16' flats boat, prop suggestions?


What year, and type of boat. I am currently running the 2009 Etec 60, and have do a lot of prop testing.


----------



## Sneaky17.8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Trying to find a starting point for a prop. Didn't want to buy one and it not be right. Heard these were hard to prop, come to find out. It is a 2008.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Contact the hull manufacturer and ask their recommendation.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Start with a 3 blade 17p powertec. Thats the most common prop that I run. Works great with 3 people on the Lostman.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Start with a 3 blade 17p powertec.  Thats the most common prop that I run.  Works great with 3 people on the Lostman.


Oh yes...it does... ;D


----------



## Sneaky17.8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help, what is the diameter of the 17pitch P.Tech prop.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Thanks for the help, what is the diameter of the 17pitch P.Tech prop.


It's either a 14.5" or 15" 17p SS prop. I can't locate it on the ptprop.com But if you go to a prop shop they will be able to help you out.


----------

